# my ARISTOCRAT!!!



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

If you don't already have a cabinet humidor, you shouldn't read this thread.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

seriously, it could be harmful to your sanity, certainly to your credit card, and perhaps even to your marriage 

(don't worry, I got away with damage just to the first two)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

mmblz said:


> If you don't already have a cabinet humidor, you shouldn't read this thread.


DAMN! Too late!


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

Pictures???


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm only going to warn you once more.



























seriously, just buy a few coolers, they are just as good.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

pnoon said:


> DAMN! Too late!


see, pnoon hasn't learned to use the "hover over" feature to avoid dangerous threads.


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Where are the pictures. Stop teasing us..... We want pictures :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

in fact, you only get a little peek for the moment.



it's only fair, you see I haven't seen the whole thing.



it's sitting in the entry way. i haven't taken the protective shipping materiel off because i still have to find help to carry it up (2) stairs. the delivery guy didn't look too eager even to help me get it up the 8 outside front steps, even though they are very wide.



so this is about all even I can see...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

oh, did I forget to attach the picture?

i'm sorry











:dr


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

i hate you


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i hate you


:tpd:


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i hate you


+1

Is that plum pudding mahogany???


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

pomelle sapele


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

congrats julian on yuor new investment, since that it was an aristocrat is... Its a good thing i can just go look at mine, or else i would be REALLY jealous!

Btw, thats a beautiful wood choice.. Bob is the man, isnt he?


----------



## Diesel Kinevel (Aug 21, 2006)

trogdor | the burninator said:


> i hate you


+2 that thing looks great!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Very funny Julian...:c


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

You sir, have rightfully earned the "e-Bitch Slap"!!!:c 

Now show us the pics dang it, it's killing me!:hn


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

heh.

didn't you see the one I posted?
seriously, that's about all I got right now.
could take a pic of the white ghostly wrapped blob but that wouldn't be much fun.

you think you're impatient, I'm sitting here trying to think who I know who wouldn't be working right now and could come over and help before this evening


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

congrats Julian, beautiful!


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

mmblz said:


> heh.
> 
> didn't you see the one I posted?
> seriously, that's about all I got right now.
> ...


I bet you are. I remember my agonizing wait for my Aristocrat humi. Bob does awsome work on those things.


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I haven't been teased this bad since high school.


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

You are killing me! From what i can see she is a beauty!!!!


----------



## kjd2121 (Jul 13, 2006)

Bastage - :tu:tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> congrats julian on yuor new investment, since that it was an aristocrat is... Its a good thing i can just go look at mine, or else i would be REALLY jealous!
> 
> Btw, thats a beautiful wood choice.. Bob is the man, isnt he?


:tpd:

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

kjd2121 said:


> Bastage - :tu:tu


:tpd:


----------



## SgtStriker (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey we're still waiting. Stop torturing us with your humidor strip tease act. We want to see the goods.:c


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm still waiting too!
should be up here in 2 hours at the latest...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

mmblz said:


> i'm still waiting too!
> should be up here in 2 hours at the latest...


ARGH!!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

freakin tease!!:c


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Can't wait to see the rest of the pictures... Congrats! :ss


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

WTH is the rest of the picture? Congrats on the new investment :tu


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

ok, they're not great since i don't have a lot of light, but here they are:


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

trying to show all three woods at once, the quilted maple looks WAY better than this though...


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

detail of the sapele and the copper knobs i chose


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

detail of quilted maple


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

That is very sweet looking, congrats to ya  and thanks for not teasing us anymore


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

even the cherry is somewhat figured...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

It is nice to finally see the beauty, J. It looks even better than you could describe it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome.

I like the different wood grains. You must be luvin it.

Looks like the M+ to me.

Congrats you bought the best from the best.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

yup, m+, the deeper version.

bob really is great - he put up with all my indecision at the beginning, and then special requests... I had asked if he could find Pomelle Sapele and he did...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Just let me whip away a tear from eye. That is beautiful. I don't know how much longer I can wait!!!




Joel


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

mmblz said:


> yup, m+, the deeper version.
> 
> bob really is great - he put up with all my indecision at the beginning, and then special requests... I had asked if he could find Pomelle Sapele and he did...


I am so happy with mine. I have had it for two years now. Its the best thing I ever did.

Your cigars will be sleeping in luxury now.

Looks realy good on the harwood floor as well.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

i'm off to get seasoning started!!!


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow!! That is spectacular!!! That is probably one of the nicest humidors I have ever seen.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Great choice going with the M+ Julian. I wish I had room (that means wife acceptance factor) when I got mine. My mini-DX is about full :hn 

I always liked glass to display the goods (meaning drool with doors closed), but that wood is giving me wood!

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Gratz on the ARISTOCRAT!!!! :tu


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

Sweet! :tu 

Man that's a great looking box :ss 


Ron


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

That is a great looking piece of furniture.


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

oOooOO Congrats! She is BEAUTIFUL!! This makes me want to :dr over mine that much more!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats Julian......now fill her up!! :r


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

so last night I realized I didn't have enough distilled water. "no problem", I thought - I'll just go to Jewel, the same place I got it last time.

Got there and they had every other type of water (including "baby water", which I'd never seen before???), but the shelf marked distilled was empty.
Got in the car, went down the street to Jewel/CVS and found... another empty distilled shelf.
Went over to the other nearby CVS... distilled shelf filled with drinking water.
Went a bit further to the next Jewel... empty distilled shelf.
Went to the Walgreen's next door... empty distilled shelf.
Went to the Dominick's next door... hallelujah, they had distilled water!!!

Either these places only stock it once in a while, or someone is stockpiling distilled water!
:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Start stocking it yourself.

I keep two gallons of distilled water on hands at all times.

Thats a big reservoir that needs to be filled once and a while.


----------



## smokin' machinist (Sep 23, 2006)

mmblz said:


> so last night I realized I didn't have enough distilled water. "no problem", I thought - I'll just go to Jewel, the same place I got it last time.
> 
> Got there and they had every other type of water (including "baby water", which I'd never seen before???), but the shelf marked distilled was empty.
> Got in the car, went down the street to Jewel/CVS and found... another empty distilled shelf.
> ...


Very nice humi. Sucks being being teased, huh.


----------



## booboo (Aug 30, 2006)

congrats on the purchases....Look great.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

That's yet another beautiful Bob Staebel humidor! Congrats Julian...must feel great to finally have it at home. Mine won't be quite as impressive, as I directed Bob to nix the inlaid patterned wood so that I could go with a bigger size and extra RH/cooling unit (a must-have in my neck of the woods). I'm wondering now whether I should just find a way to come up with the extra scratch, after seeing yours :hn 

Nice goin'!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

mmblz said:


> so last night I realized I didn't have enough distilled water. "no problem", I thought - I'll just go to Jewel, the same place I got it last time.
> 
> Got there and they had every other type of water (including "baby water", which I'd never seen before???), but the shelf marked distilled was empty.
> Got in the car, went down the street to Jewel/CVS and found... another empty distilled shelf.
> ...


I thought I got it all....I forgot about the frickin' Dominick's!! Oh well, gotta go....got some more water to hoard.  :r

How's she runnin', Julian?


----------



## auradefect (Apr 11, 2007)

That looks very nice, hopefully I'll be able to have something like that one day. :dr


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I thought I got it all....I forgot about the frickin' Dominick's!! Oh well, gotta go....got some more water to hoard.  :r
> 
> How's she runnin', Julian?


:r

the especially weird part was that at a few places I asked, they seemed to think it was normally stocked, and a couple of them even said "our truck comes tonight, should be restocked tomorrow"...

lookin good so far - turned it on at 8AM, humidity read 45 to start. reading 63 now, but i'm guessing a large part of that is just in the air - that as soon the fans stop, the wood will start absorbing. i'm sure it will take the 3-5 days that bob recommends...


----------



## johnnybot3000 (Apr 13, 2007)

The grain on the woods really come through. Real nice to look at!


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

there it is, partway down this page:
http://www.aristocrathumidors.com/arist-mPlus-cabconfig-3.html
(page doesn't seem to be finished yet)

fans are no longer constantly on, seems to be seasoning remarkably fast - I'm thinking I may not wait the full 3-5 days to start putting boxes in


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I did'nt wait the full time Julian and the readings are perfect.These things are spot on!


----------

